# "Best Beer in the World"



## Feldon (8/9/16)

Anybody tried this?





*Adelaide Hills beer named best in the world*

THE expansion strategy of a boutique brewer in South Australia has received a massive boost after its India Red Ale was named the best beer in the world.

Prancing Pony Brewery’s 7.9 per cent abv India Red Ale has this week been awarded the Supreme Champion prize at the International Beer Challenge in London after claiming the Trophy for Best Ale Above 5 per cent abv.

The timing is impeccable for the brewery located at Totness in the Adelaide Hills as it comes just months after it installed a 30-hectolitre BrauKon brewhouse, which has enabled it to boost production to up to 3 million litres a year – 20 times its previous capacity.

“Yesterday the India Red was free for all the customers who came in – we were a bit over the moon,” Prancing Pony CEO Corinna Steeb said.

“We were brewing India Red yesterday incidentally so it was very befitting and we just made a double batch straight away so we could cope with some of the increase in demand that the beer will probably have over the next couple of months.”

The India Red Ale is based on ‘American Imperial Double Red Ale’ according to the British Ale Style Guide. With a dark red brownish colour, a firm creamy head and lots of fruity aromas on the nose, it has a big, malty body with late bitterness.

It was the first time Prancing Pony had entered the International Beer Challenge where its stablemate Black Ale collected a silver medal.

(more at: http://beerguild.co.uk/adelaide-hills-beer-named-best-in-the-world/ )


----------



## Killer Brew (8/9/16)

Yeah nah. Not even the best beer in Adelaide. Probably their best though. They do better than most at marketing themselves.


----------



## peteru (8/9/16)

Are they claiming to have beaten Westvleteren 12? :unsure:


----------



## mstrelan (9/9/16)

.


----------



## Yob (9/9/16)

THIS or GTFO


----------



## MHB (9/9/16)

For me even the legendary Westy 12 would only take the cake on alternate Tuesdays, there are so many truly spectacular beers that I think its impossible to say "this one is the best" except on that day in that glass when you were in that mood, perhaps sitting across the table from that blond... way to subjective.

Mind you congratulations to Prancing Pony, nothing not shabby makes the top table at the London International - well done guys.

Actually of the three from Westy, I think the Blond is my first choice, the 12 is pretty profound beer, but a bit like port, not something you would want to drink every day.
Mark


----------



## Weizguy (9/9/16)

Yob said:


> THIS or GTFO


Sorry, guy. Lost me at "pours like dark matter". Tossers.

But, the GTFO beer sounds great, even if I have to make it myself. Great Beer name!

Prancing Pony conjures this image for me:



Best beer is the beer you make yourself. For me it's my Schwarzbier, Dampfbier, Weizen, and my house Bitter, which I would hate to have to choose between when they are peak form.


----------



## Bribie G (9/9/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Sorry, guy. Lost me at "pours like dark matter". Tossers.
> 
> But, the GTFO beer sounds great, even if I have to make it myself. Great Beer name!
> 
> ...


I take it that you aren't a JRR Tolkien aficionado?
Surprised that the Tolkien family trust or whatever haven't got on to the brewery yet..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvO35MunzU0


----------



## Mardoo (9/9/16)

I'm a pony!

https://youtu.be/U-iJN_q1dFI


----------



## JDW81 (9/9/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Sorry, guy. Lost me at "pours like dark matter". Tossers.
> 
> But, the GTFO beer sounds great, even if I have to make it myself. Great Beer name!
> 
> ...


Have you been working out Les? Some nice guns you've got there!!


----------



## Weizguy (9/9/16)

JDW81 said:


> Have you been working out Les? Some nice guns you've got there!!


That's not actually me, guy. My guns are OK, but I have a man-belly and a beard.
Sorry to disappoint. Now put that fantasy back where you got it


----------



## JDW81 (9/9/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> That's not actually me, guy. My guns are OK, but I have a man-belly and a beard.
> Sorry to disappoint. Now put that fantasy back where you got it


And here I was thinking it was your mystical unicorn powers that made you the weizen guru!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/9/16)




----------



## Dave70 (9/9/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>


Thats like saying One Direction is the best band in the world.


----------



## Dave70 (9/9/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1BD2G8hrFw


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/9/16)

Dave70 said:


> Thats like saying One Direction is the best band in the world.




Ummm....are you saying they are not...?


----------



## Dave70 (9/9/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ummm....are you saying they are not...?


No, of course not. That would be like saying Donald Trump is only popular because he appeals to vacuous fickle morons.


----------



## Dave70 (9/9/16)

Well, colour me surprised, in fact, VB _isn't_ the best beer in the world. Dont those beer judges know anyfink..


----------



## Adr_0 (9/9/16)

To me - and it's been years since I've had one so I may have some nostalgia bias - Aventinus must feature pretty high up there. The sour-sweet-dry over the tongue, bread, chocolate, banana and clove balance is impeccable and it truly evolves from first sip to last. I would drink that any morning of the week, not just a Tuesday...


----------



## peteru (9/9/16)

Yob said:


> THIS or GTFO


Yob,

Since you seem to be a fan of solid black beers, have you had a chance to enjoy Black Albert or the variations available through the Black Damnation series? This is top shelf stuff!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/9/16)

Dave70 said:


> Well, colour me surprised, in fact, VB _isn't_ the best beer in the world. Dont those beer judges know anyfink..


Coopers Pale is almost as popular


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/9/16)

James squire had to add their entire range to make it onto that graph... Not that being on that graph means much.

Just had my first Anchor Steam actually, now THATS a beer!


----------



## mckenry (9/9/16)

Well, I make a beer that one guy tells me is his favourite beer in the world. He's a good enough judge for me.


----------



## yum beer (9/9/16)

Way too subjective to ever put such a label on any beer.
'Best of a certain style of the limited number we had to chose from', yes; but Best in the World. pfft.


----------



## malt junkie (9/9/16)

Dave70 said:


> Well, colour me surprised, in fact, VB _isn't_ the best beer in the world. Dont those beer judges know anyfink..


So for those of us who were part of this survey in the eighties, and were to pissed or stoned to remember, where are we at today?


----------



## Dozer71 (9/9/16)

Best in the world - not so sure, but a beer I do enjoy.

Have cultured the yeast from the bottle but on inquiry won't inform me of the yeast but I do have it for my next red IPA I suppose.

Don't mind their black ale either


----------



## Blind Dog (9/9/16)

i'd suggest that there is no such thing as the best beer in the world, 'merely' a beer the specific judges at that event decided was better than anything else they'd tasted at that event. Given the competition and stature of the comp, it's probably a damn find beer. That said, Steinlager once won some international beer comp, so maybe it's all a lot of baloney


----------



## JDW81 (10/9/16)

FWIW My vote goes to Rodenbach Grand Cru.


----------



## Dave70 (12/9/16)

malt junkie said:


> So for those of us who were part of this survey in the eighties, and were to pissed or stoned to remember, where are we at today?


Well, as soon as they discontinued Tooheys Country Special, I was so mortified I got into home brewing in an attempt to replicate it. Or did I. I was a teenager then. So probably stoned. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWV8O3wIURc


----------



## rude (12/9/16)

Hows the shape of that stubbie

Classic add feel like a beer & its only 9:30 :unsure:


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/16)

Prancing pony on tap at Taps in the Brunswick Street Mall Bris.
Supping one now. Pretty Good. Hic.


----------

